# Best way to price software for snow removal



## PolishDave (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi guys,

I run a software start-up and I'm trying to learn more about snow removal. (Not saying the name since I'm not trying to promote it). We have a couple clients about to use our program for their snow operations and I'm excited to see how it goes.

We currently price at $30 / truck (unlimited users), but it seems like way too much for some of these snow removal companies. Also, I'm assuming most of the work is very seasonal.

I'm trying to figure out a good way to price our program and wanted to throw it out there for suggestions. Any and all feedback is appreciated!

For context, our program handles flexible scheduling, route optimization, schedule dispatching, crew time tracking, reporting, etc.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

PolishDave said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I run a software start-up and I'm trying to learn more about snow removal. (Not saying the name since I'm not trying to promote it). We have a couple clients about to use our program for their snow operations and I'm excited to see how it goes.
> 
> ...


as long as you aren't soliciting the membership, we can leave the thread...if you are, then we will remove this


----------



## PolishDave (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi Michael,

Yes, totally makes sense and I'm not soliciting or trying to promote our product. Just trying to learn.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

PolishDave said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Yes, totally makes sense and I'm not soliciting or trying to promote our product. Just trying to learn.


ok, sounds good. that also means not trying to contact our members via the site...no profile posts, private messages, email etc.


----------



## PolishDave (Oct 3, 2019)

Understood! Appreciate the clarification.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Dave -

I heavily researched a handful of the software options out there for snow companies this winter. Most were pretty competitive for pricing. Some would offer a package of user licenses for a base rate of $250\month, and then you could upgrade to another 50 licenses for $50-100 extra\month. The current software we use charges use $300\month, plus $10\month for additional foremen after 5 users. 

Some of the companies I checked out were Crewtracker, Tempus, ExacTime, LMN, Yeti, Jobber, RazorSync, ManageMart, and Service Auto Pilot. As far as I can remember, all of them will have pricing on their site. Good luck with your venture!


----------



## PolishDave (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you, starspangled! This is very, very helpful. Appreciate it!


----------



## PolishDave (Oct 3, 2019)

@starspangled6.0 - two follow-up questions: how does it work with monthly pricing when you are in the off season? Are you still expected to pay for the program before / after snow season?


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't speak for the rest of the softwares, but the one we chose will revert back to the flat $300\month fee during the summer. Once November hits, I will activate the 40-odd additional accounts that we'll need, and they'll stay active until the end of the snow season. 

All I'm shutting off in the off-season is access to track crews. The core of the software (bidding, estimating, customer relationship management, etc) is still available.


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm coaching a guy in SC and told him this yesterday.

Don't approach pricing from your financial perspective. When I first started I was broke and couldn't imagine spending $30 for a lawn mowing service. Now I'll gladly spend $300 a month for a cleaning lady for my house.

*5. Not Charging Enough*
*Mistake*: Most companies aren't generating enough profit.

*Solution:* Are you clearly communicating your value to your customers and clients? Do you obsess about their needs and consistently provide them high value? Can they live without you? Are you charging enough? As Dan Sullivan says, "When choosing your pricing, choose the price that scares you and add 20 percent."

Source: https://blog.eosworldwide.com/blog/still-making-eight-mistakes


----------



## PolishDave (Oct 3, 2019)

Yes, clearly communicating and helping your customers see and more importantly achieve value is key. I've been learning more about pricing and heard something last week that made a lot of sense:

Pricing components:
Cost
Price
Value

Cost / Price - your profit and what motivates you to sell more
Cost / Value - what motivates customers to buy

General rule of thumb in software is to price at 1 / 10th of the value your customers receive, but for a start-up that is still ramping up it takes a little time to truly understand the value you provide (i.e. time savings, cost savings, faster billing, etc.).


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I really like the live mapping with yeti, has little plow trucks driving around. 
$250/mo they are going for medium size businesses. 


If they had a 2-3 user for $50 they’d pick up some volume

Look at yard books offerings it’s free for the smaller guys. And they have 10’s of thousands of users.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

@starspangled6.0

Do you mind sharing what software you chose? Will it also be very beneficial to your form for summer operations?


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Went with LMN Pro. We're an odd company that doesn't fit in the typical specter of snow plowing companies, so we don't use it for summer operations. 

I did use the software at a landscape design\build company before coming to this company, and it's extremely handy for summer landscape, maintenance, and lawn care bidding. Wish I would have known about it when I owned my own firm.


----------

